#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Преобразование проблем в радость и Вкус Дхармы

## Будетлянин

Издательство Андрея Терентьева "Нартанг" переиздало замечательную книгу, 
в которую вошли два текста: "Преобразование проблем в радость" и "Вкус Дхармы". 
Книга в твердом переплете и по вполне доступной цене (что в последнее время большая редкость). 



Книгу можно заказать здесь.

----------

Homer (17.06.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.01.2010), Кунзанг Янгдзом (19.06.2009)

----------


## Homer

> Лама Тхубтен Сопа Ринпоче (род. 1946) является выдающимся йогом, который никогда не спит


Забавно так написано, будто это главное достижение ламы Сопы  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

Это положение дел, противоречащее данным современной науки, которое было бы чудом, если бы имело место быть.

Я посмотрел в сети, нигде не говорится, что он "никогда не спит", говорится, что его ученики сообщают, что он (очень) мало спит (хотя непонятно, насколько меньше), и практически не отдыхает.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Вот здесь, например, говорится, что он никогда не спит: http://www.batagov.com/slova/dorozhnik.htm

Андрей Терентьев сам с ним жил некоторое время и видел, что он не спит и ночью выполняет различные практики. Но, как сказал Андрей, Лама Сопа иногда "отключается" на несколько минут, т.е. он может прерваться на полуслове, молчать, а потом продолжить с того же места, как ни в чем не бывало.

Правда, врачи по состоянию здоровья настоятельно рекомендовали ему спать. Так что последние годы он, может быть, и спит сколько-то.

В общем, то, что он не спит (причем эти сиддхи возникли у него еще в прошлом перерождении), - общеизвестный факт.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Забавно так написано, будто это главное достижение ламы Сопы


Все же аннотации стараются писать из расчета на широкого читателя. Для буддистов это достижение, может быть, и не столь важно, а у небуддиста это может пробудить интерес к книге.

----------

Бо (17.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Вот здесь, например, говорится, что он никогда не спит:


Если бы он никогда не спал, это было бы чудо, опровергнувшее современную науку.

Здесь сказано по-другому:
http://books.google.ru/books?id=bGdI...B5POywTw6fm0Bg




> В общем, то, что он не спит (причем эти сиддхи возникли у него еще в прошлом перерождении), - общеизвестный факт.


Извините, ну это же ерунда и обман, что вы сами признаёте! Он спит, он такой же обычный человек, с обычной физиологией, а не "супермен", как рекламируется. Что он может мало спать (мог в молодости), что он нарушил физиологический режим сна (а это сильно вредит здоровью), что у него мозг просто отключается периодически (это и есть сон) и приостанавливается мозговой кровоток (что есть следствие недостатка сна, это описано в физиологии сна), что это ведёт к серьезным проблемам -- это же очень плохо, об этом нужно молчать, а не рекламировать это!

http://scienceblog.ru/2008/05/22/iz-...lyuboy-moment/

----------


## Бо

Вот, пожалуйста, есть люди, которые не спят всю жизнь. Хотите верьте, хотите - нет. 
http://nepoznannoe.org/HTM/netsna.htm



> В сороковые годы 19 века, на окраине Трентона в штате Нью-Джерси жил старый чудак по имени Ал Херпин.
> 
> Было ему тогда около 90 лет, и жил он в лачуге, слеплённой из листов толя. Много там стояло подобных лачуг, в которых ютились бездомные бродяги, такие же, как и он. Но хибара Алана Херпина была всё-таки особой. В ней не было ни кровати, ни топчана, ни гамака. На это была своя причина - Ал Херпин за всю свою долгую жизнь ни разу не сомкнул глаз.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Если бы он никогда не спал, это было бы чудо, опровергнувшее современную науку.


Ну Вы даете, тогда надо отрицать возможность каких бы то ни было сиддх, например. По-вашему, надо верить только тому, что говорит наука? Наука - это не какое-то всеобъемлющее знание, она постоянно развивается (причем благодаря существованию различных нестыковок в существующих теориях, чудес, можно сказать). То, что в прежние времена было бы чудом для науки, сейчас уже никого не удивляет.




> Здесь сказано по-другому:
> http://books.google.ru/books?id=bGdI...B5POywTw6fm0Bg


То, что здесь сказано, не опровергает утверждение, что он не спит.




> Извините, ну это же ерунда и обман, что вы сами признаёте! Он спит, он такой же обычный человек, с обычной физиологией, а не "супермен", как рекламируется. Что он может мало спать (мог в молодости), что он нарушил физиологический режим сна (а это сильно вредит здоровью), что у него мозг просто отключается периодически (это и есть сон) и приостанавливается мозговой кровоток (что есть следствие недостатка сна, это описано в физиологии сна), что это ведёт к серьезным проблемам -- это же очень плохо, об этом нужно молчать, а не рекламировать это!
> 
> http://scienceblog.ru/2008/05/22/iz-...lyuboy-moment/


Что у него там происходит, когда он отключается, мы не можем знать наверняка. Все описанное - Ваши домыслы. По-вашему выходит, что все ученики врут, когда говорят, что Лама Сопа не спит, а на самом деле он просто мало спал в молодости, сбил режим, весь день ходит, позевывая, поплатился здоровьем за такие эксперименты, да еще плохой пример подал.

----------

Homer (19.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (18.06.2009)

----------


## Эдуард

Хайдэн может в течение долгого времени обходится без сна, находясь в положении "Цзочань" и с 17 лет до настоящего времени всегда проводил ночи в молчаливом самоуглублении.

    Хайдэн несколько десятков лет не принимает никаких лекарств.

    В его доме находится лишь небольшой стол высотой около 1 м. Это "кровать" Хайдэна. Ночью он кладет сверху льняное покрывало и садится в позицию Цзочань, прикрыв глаза. Так сидит всю ночь, до самого утра.

    Сидение в цзочань не удивительно для Чань, однако для простых смертных пример Хайдэна видимо недоступен.

/ журнал "Сэньминь хуабао"/

----------


## Tiop

> Вот, пожалуйста, есть люди, которые не спят всю жизнь. Хотите верьте, хотите - нет.


На что вы ссылаетесь?! Вы на таких сайтах прочитаете и про "солнцеедов" -- "людей, питающихся солнцем"  :EEK!:  . Я вбил в поисковик приведённое там якобы название "этого редкого заболевания", интернет выдал 45 (!) ссылок на дикие шизотерические сайты.

Вот доктор медицины, директор центра расстройств сна говорит, что это сказки, и на самом деле это не возможно (или смертельно).

_There was some debate recently, in News of the Weird of all places, about a man who has supposedly been up for 40 years. Is such a thing even possible?
_
Dr. Wooten * I have seen anecdotal reports like this*, especially in off-beat publications, but *the reality is that absolute insomnia is fatal.*

Sometimes we see short sleepers, needing only a few hours of sleep. We also see *people with very poor sleep perception* some people _believe that they get little or no sleep_, but do not feel tired or sleepy the next day

*When tested, they show normal sleep.*

Studies of laboratory animals under total sleep deprivation show that they die.

http://www.medicinenet.com/script/ma...ticlekey=54305

----------


## Tiop

> То, что здесь сказано, не опровергает утверждение, что он не спит.


Как это ? Опровергает, ещё как! Там ясным текстом сказано, что он спит, но вроде как очень-очень мало. Причём это книга с его предисловием, и большими благодарностями ему за содействие.




> Что у него там происходит, когда он отключается, мы не можем знать наверняка. Все описанное - Ваши домыслы. По-вашему выходит, что все ученики врут, когда говорят, что Лама Сопа не спит, а на самом деле он просто мало спал в молодости, сбил режим, весь день ходит, позевывая, поплатился здоровьем за такие эксперименты, да еще плохой пример подал.


Абсолютно верно. Мы можем знать наверняка, это именно то, что написано в ссылке и описано в физиологии. Если бы он не отключался и не спал, это было бы чудом. Тем более, если бы не имел проблем со здоровьем при этом, а он их имеет, как вы сами сказали.

Все ученики как раз такого не говорят, это миф, сказка, байка, которая преданными последователями охотно подхватывается и распространяется.

----------


## Tiop

Эдуард, можно спать и сидя, ничего в этом удивительного нет.

----------


## Tiop

Лиза, воспринимайте мою реакцию как реакцию интересующегося читателя с "научным мировоззрением". Я не обвиняю самого Ринпоче в обмане или дурном примере, но в том виде, как это подано здесь, это вызывает именно такую реакцию.

----------


## Эдуард

А  Вы  попробуйте  пару  десятков  лет сидя  поспать, потом  раскажите .
Ссылка  на всю  статьюhttp://www.nshaolin.ru/%D0%A3%D1%81%.../useny-haiden/

----------


## Tiop

Эдуард, спать можно и сидя, была бы мотивация (я вот недавно спал сидя в автобусе на междугородном рейсе) и даже с открытыми глазами. В этом ничего невозможного нет.

----------


## Аминадав

Я еще читал, что некоторые практики сатипаттханы-випассаны по Махаси Саядо во время интенсивного ретрита теряют потребность во сне. К сожалению, источник не приведу.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Как это ? Опровергает, ещё как! Там ясным текстом сказано, что он спит, но вроде как очень-очень мало.


Там написано: "Those who live and travel with him say that he appears almost never to sleep and rarely even lies down." Т.е. выглядит почти не спящим и даже редко ложится. Это ничего не опровергает, строго говоря, мало ли как он выглядит. И почти не спящим - это может быть и раз в году, а может быть по 4 часа каждый день. В общем, этот фрагмент не представляет интереса: ничего конкретно не написано, и писал человек, незнакомый близко с ситуацией.




> Причём это книга с его предисловием, и большими благодарностями ему за содействие.


Вы полагаете, Лама Сопа приложил руку именно к этому предложению?  :Smilie: 




> Абсолютно верно. Мы можем знать наверняка, это именно то, что написано в ссылке и описано в физиологии. Если бы он не отключался и не спал, это было бы чудом. Тем более, если бы не имел проблем со здоровьем при этом, а он их имеет, как вы сами сказали.


Проблемы со здоровьем у всех есть, сансара все-таки.




> Все ученики как раз такого не говорят, это миф, сказка, байка, которая преданными последователями охотно подхватывается и распространяется.


Tiop, если не верите, обратитесь с запросом в FPMT: http://www.fpmt.org/
Мне лично достаточно свидетельства А. Терентьева, который сам с ним жил, общался с ним и его ближайшим окружением.

----------

Бо (18.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Там написано: "Those who live and travel with him say that he appears almost never to sleep and rarely even lies down." Т.е. выглядит почти не спящим и даже редко ложится.


Это какие-то чудеса экзегезы, по-моему. Сами посудите, как можно "выглядеть почти не спящим"?  :Smilie:  Можно выглядеть сонным или не сонным, но выглядеть "спящим" или "не спящим" -- нельзя, или речь пойдёт о притворстве  :Smilie: , о чём в приведённом тексте точно не говорится. Сонным или не сонным было бы sleepy or to be almost never sleepy. А сказано здесь, ~что те, кто живут с ним и путешествуют говорят "что он, по-видимому, почти никогда не спит и даже редко ложится отдохнуть."


Надо помнить, что to appear в функции глагола-характеристики переводится словом кажется и, следовательно, вышеуказанное предложение означает: Кажется, этот синтез даст наилучшие результаты. Поэтому во избежание ошибок рекомендуется по возможности переводить этот глагол вводным словом по-видимому.

These correlations appear to hold, also, for many hydrocarbons.
По-видимому, данные соотношения справедливы кроме того и для многих углеводородных соединений.

http://rfcmd.com/index.php?option=co...mid=92&lang=en
http://slovarus.info/eng_m.php?id=appear

Частное наблюдение А.А. Терентьева менее значимо, чем слова книги, благословленной этим учителем, не находите? Тем более, автор говорит чуть выше, что *хорошо знает* ближнее окружение ламы Сопы (с которым А.А. Терентьев, по-вашим словам, только общался).




> Проблемы со здоровьем у всех есть, сансара все-таки.


Есть и очень мало или совсем не болеющие люди-долгожители.




> Вы полагаете, Лама Сопа приложил руку именно к этому предложению?


Нет, хотя это и не невозможно, но книгу, вероятно, читали люди хорошо знающие ламу Сопу лично.




> Tiop, если не верите, обратитесь с запросом в FPMT: http://www.fpmt.org/


Простите, во что не верю? Я верю, что человек может мало спать и быть в норме, даже всего несколько часов, против стандартных восьми. Информация о том, что он *никогда не спит* исходит от музыканта, общавщегося с ламой, а также от данного издательства. От ближайшего окружения ламы информация другая. "Запрос", _в принципе_, может прояснить вопрос. Хотя если они скажут что он никогда не спит, это лично меня ни в чём не убедит. Если же они подтвердят, что это миф, байка, то это будет лишний камень на чашу весов правдоподобной гипотезы.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Tiop, если даже официальный ответ от FPMT Вас ни в чем не убедит, то мне дальше спорить и пытаться незачем, тем более, я уже и так уморилась.  :Smilie:

----------

Homer (19.06.2009)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Лиза, воспринимайте мою реакцию как реакцию интересующегося читателя с "научным мировоззрением". Я не обвиняю самого Ринпоче в обмане или дурном примере, но в том виде, как это подано здесь, это вызывает именно такую реакцию.


На всех не угодишь. Если человек интересуется буддизмом, обычно он все же допускает возможность существования чего-то, что не соответствует современным представлениям науки.

----------

Homer (19.06.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.06.2009), Аминадав (18.06.2009), Бо (18.06.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (19.06.2009)

----------


## AlekseyE

> Я еще читал, что некоторые практики сатипаттханы-випассаны по Махаси Саядо во время интенсивного ретрита теряют потребность во сне. К сожалению, источник не приведу.


Я читал что-то похожее в книге Ирвина Шеттока "ОПЫТ ВНИМАТЕЛЬНОСТИ"
здесь есть франменты:
http://dhamma.ru/lib/shattock/index.htm




> Утренний распорядок начинался с трех сорока пяти. Никто не принуждал меня к этому, кроме собственного будильника, но саядо уверил меня, что при том образе жизни, который я буду вести, мне не потребуется спать больше четырех часов ночью; более того, *он сказал, что к концу курса я смогу вообще обходиться без сна*
> http://dhamma.ru/lib/shattock/txt04.htm.

----------


## Аминадав

> Сами посудите, как можно "выглядеть почти не спящим"?


He appears to ... = кажется, что он ... = такое впечатление, что он ...
http://lingvo.yandex.ru/en?text=appear&st_translate=on

----------


## Tiop

> He appears to ... = кажется, что он ... = такое впечатление, что он ...
> http://lingvo.yandex.ru/en?text=appear&st_translate=on


Эксплицируйте ваше возражение, пожалуйста, -- в чём я не прав.

----------


## Бо

Tiop, будь вы таким же скептически настроенным жителем Непала, то, возможно, утверждали бы обратное. Почему вы больше доверяете официальным ответам на medicinenet.com нежели fpmt.org? И вообще, если вы не готовы принять даже такое незначительное утверждение, то как можно верить в бодхисаттв, божеств, чистые земли и так далее?

----------

Liza Lyolina (19.06.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

Tiop, я думаю, что выражение "he appears to" принадлежит честным и скромным людям, которые, постоянно общаясь с ним, знают, что ламу Сопа никогда не заставали спящим и нет оснований думать, что он вообще спит (например, он и ночью что-то делает). Но они не проводили с ним 100% времени, поэтому и говорят "такое впечатление, что он никогда не спит".

Действительно, в буддизме есть много такого, что не проверяется или даже отрицается современной наукой. Например, перерождения, сверхспособности и "чудеса", не исключительно генетическое происхождение склонностей и особенностей человека (но и из прошлых жизней).

----------

Homer (19.06.2009), Liza Lyolina (19.06.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.06.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> не исключительно генетическое происхождение склонностей и особенностей человека (но и из прошлых жизней).


Одно другого не исключает - сто раз уже это обсуждалось...

----------


## Tiop

> Tiop, я думаю, что выражение "he appears to" принадлежит честным и скромным людям, которые, постоянно общаясь с ним, знают, что ламу Сопа никогда не заставали спящим и нет оснований думать, что он вообще спит


Саша, на мой взгляд -- это чудеса экзегезы. Сказано там, что он очень мало спит. То, что вы написали сказано было бы по-другому, например, "it appears that he never sleeps at all".

----------


## Tiop

> Tiop, будь вы таким же скептически настроенным жителем Непала, то, возможно, утверждали бы обратное. Почему вы больше доверяете официальным ответам на medicinenet.com нежели fpmt.org? И вообще, если вы не готовы принять даже такое незначительное утверждение, то как можно верить в бодхисаттв, божеств, чистые земли и так далее?


(это также ответ Лизе и Саше)

*"*_3. Релятивизм в странах третьего мира._

К несчастью, постмодернистские идеи обнаруживаются не только в североамериканской литературе и на европейских факультетах гуманитарных наук. Нам кажется, что наибольший ущерб они приносят в странах третьего мира, где живет большая часть земного населения, и где якобы "преодоленная" работа Просвещения еще далека от своего завершения.

Меера Нанда, индийский биолог, принимавший участие в движение за "науку для народа" на Инде и изучающий в настоящее время научные и технические дисциплины в Соединенных Штатах, рассказывает следующую историю о традиционных ведийских предрассудках, руководящих постройкой домов и направленных на увеличение "положительной энергии". У одного индийского министра были политические неприятности, и ему дали совет, для того, чтобы покончить с ними, входить в свой кабинет через дверь, ориентированную на восток. Но этот вход был заблокирован трущобами, через которые не могла проехать его машина; тогда он дал приказ снести их. Нанда справедливо заметил:

    Если бы индийские левые силы были столь же активны в движении за науку для народа, как они были раньше, то они вели бы борьбу не только с уничтожением домов, но и с предрассудком, который был использован для того, чтобы это уничтожение оправдать. {...} Представитель левых сил, который не был бы озабочен сохранением "уважения" к незападным формам познания, никогда не позволил бы тем, у кого власть, скрываться за спинами "местных" советчиков.

    Я рассказал эту историю моим друзьям в США – сторонникам социального конструктивизма. {...} Мне ответили, что уравнивать в правах разные описания пространства, каждое из которых связано с определенной культурой115, – это само по себе прогрессивное действие, поскольку ни одно из них не сможет в таком случае претендовать на абсолютную истину, и традиция, таким образом, потеряет власть над умами людей, которой она пользуется. (Нанда 1997, с. 82) 

Недостаток такого ответа состоит в том, что приходится делать выбор на практике: какое лекарство использовать, в каком направлении ориентировать двери дома? В таких случаях теоретическая расслабленность становится недопустимой. В конечном счете, интеллектуалы погрязают в лицемерии, заключающемся в том, что сами они используют так называемую "западную" науку, когда она необходима – когда, например, кто-то _серьезно_ болен, – продолжая охотно рекомендовать народу полагаться на суеверия.*"*

http://psylib.org.ua/books/sobri01/txt04.htm

----------


## До

> Там написано: "*Those who live and travel with him say* that he appears almost never to sleep and rarely even lies down." Т.е. выглядит почти не спящим и даже редко ложится. Это ничего не опровергает, строго говоря, мало ли как он выглядит. И почти не спящим - это может быть и раз в году, а может быть по 4 часа каждый день. В общем, этот фрагмент не представляет интереса: ничего конкретно не написано, и *писал человек, незнакомый близко с ситуацией*.


Человек который писал говорит, что те кто живут и путешестуют вместе в ним _говорят_ так-то. Думаю те, кто путешествуют и живут вместе знакомы с ситуацией близко.

Так вот, "appears" там сказано аккуратно и двусмысленно - с одной стороны можно читать как _очевидно_, а с другой, что только _видно_ (т.е. когда они смотрят, то он "almost never to sleep", но что, когда они не смотрят они не берутся утверждать.) (Тут http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/appears значения 3 и 4.) "_Almost_ never to sleep" - с грамматической ошибкой, "_почти_ никогда не спит". Т.е. утверждения, что он _'никогда не спит'_ нет, от людей, которые с ним живут и путешествуют.

----------


## sergey

> he appears almost never to sleep


А где тут ошибка? Это такая грамматическая форма, типа he is known to like music - известно, что он любит музыку. Вот например.

----------


## До

> А где тут ошибка? Это такая грамматическая форма, типа he is known to like music - известно, что он любит музыку. Вот например.


Я, конечно, не эксперт в английском, но на мой взгляд "to" там употреблено неправильно. Ваш пример не относится к этому случаю так как он только для определённых глаголов, к которым, как я понимаю, "_sleep_" не относится (это не умственная деятельность и не чувство). Поиск в гугле такого словосочетания результатов не дал.

----------


## Бо

Придрались к трём словам, как будто из-за этого уже и книжку не стоит читать и верить тому, что в ней написано. Ламу Сопу и окружение чуть ли не в мошенники записали...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Homer (20.06.2009)

----------


## sergey

> Ваш пример не относится к этому случаю так как он только для определённых глаголов, к которым, как я понимаю, "_sleep_" не относится (это не умственная деятельность и не чувство).


К этим определенным глаголам здесь относится appear - he appears almost never to sleep.

----------


## До

> К этим определенным глаголам здесь относится appear - he appears almost never to sleep.


Вы правы, спасибо! He appears almost never to sleep = It appears that he almost never sleep.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Потрясающая книга, особенно "Вкус Дхармы" понравилась.

----------

